# Innotek E-Collars



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

The Innotek ADV-300P and ADV-1000P are these products reliable and can stand up under continuois use? They also claim to be water-proof?
Has any one used either of these two products?

Just begining with new dog

Chris Barrow


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I have not seen the collars you mention, so probably shouldn't comment but I would go with either Dogtra or Tritronics.


----------



## bigjimthunder (Jan 7, 2003)

I've loaned my collar a few times when a friend's innotek quit on him.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

*collar*

Innotek
aka"INNOJUNK"


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> aka"INNOJUNK"


I'll second that. I don't know about the new collar you were asking about but I've had two of their collars and the above quote is being kind.


----------

